

If Achilles Used Facebook... - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/09/opinion/sunday/the-social-networks-of-myths.html?hp&pagewanted=all

======
jkmcf
FWIW, the E. V. Rieu translation of the Iliad mentioned in the paper's
reference is by far my favorite, and I've read way too many different
translations.

